# Anyone booked the New Orleans to Los Angeles trip?



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Has anyone booked the mega trip from SDL ( next to New Orleans ) to Los Angeles for 20,000 points. I would like to book this trip, but is there a chance Amtrak will restore service from New Orleans to LAX and then automatically change my booking ?


----------



## gswager (Feb 8, 2008)

The Sunset Limited has been running for years, three times a week. Since the Katrina, the Sunset Limited has been shorten to LAX- New Orleans.


----------



## had8ley (Feb 8, 2008)

Guest said:


> Has anyone booked the mega trip from SDL ( next to New Orleans ) to Los Angeles for 20,000 points. I would like to book this trip, but is there a chance Amtrak will restore service from New Orleans to LAX and then automatically change my booking ?


If you want to be 100% sure that they don't book you on the Sunset travel on the days it doesn't originate in NOL; Tues, Thurs, Sat. & Sun.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 8, 2008)

Guest said:


> Has anyone booked the mega trip from SDL ( next to New Orleans ) to Los Angeles for 20,000 points. I would like to book this trip, but is there a chance Amtrak will restore service from New Orleans to LAX and then automatically change my booking ?


If you're booking a route from SDL-LAX, you will get (at least) 2 choices. On the days the SL is operating from NOL, I think you _may_ get that choice (but it will require an overnight in NOL). But normally, the 2 main choices are the Crescent (to WAS) and the CL (to CHI) - and then you get a choice of the SWC (direct to LAX) or the EB (to PDX) and CS!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 8, 2008)

Since AGR insists that you either pick up your tickets within 30 days of booking, or have them mailed to you, they can't automatically change your booking since the ticket will have been issued. The only way to change the booking is to return the tickets to AGR.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2008)

I just booked a 2 zone award from BHM-LAX for 30,000 in a bedroom! B)

My routing is:

BHM-WAS on #20

WAS-CHI on #29

CHI-PDX on #27

PDX-LAX on #11

(Yes, it is in the fall, so the landslide should be cleared by then - I hope!) :blink:


----------

